# What's you price to suck a dick?



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Would it depend on who's dick?

Would it depend on the size?

What makes your price fluctuate? 


Be honest. People get paid to kill others so sucking a dick should be considered mild in comparison.

If nobody found out, whats your price you greedy, money worshipping heteros??


Disclaimer: Unless of course youre a homo and you'd actually pay to suck a dick. Your opinion doesnt count.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Disclaimer: Unless of course youre a homo and you'd actually pay to suck a dick. Your opinion doesnt count.


 
So according to you, only those who like you suck dick freely for the thrill of it are the opinions that count?

Well anyway good luck on your stomach-turning research, hope what you learn will make a you a champion dick-sucker.

I'll be optimistic, maybe this thread will provide good comedy material.

I enjoy laughing at the expense of homos who feel mighty special on talk boards and "hardcore gyms".


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So according to you, only those who like you suck dick freely for the thrill of it are the opinions that count?
> 
> Well anyway good luck on your stomach-turning research, hope what you learn will make a you a champion dick-sucker.
> 
> ...



People who know me on this board realise I'm not at all homophobic and I make my sexuality crystal clear.

You did make a valid point though. Yes, you'd need to suck that dick like a true champion in order to receive payment.


By the way, you didnt mention your price. Was that on purpose due to the disclaimer?


----------



## Madmann (Oct 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> People who know me on this board realise I'm not at all homophobic and I make my sexuality crystal clear.
> 
> You did make a valid point though. Yes, you'd need to suck that dick like a true champion in order to receive payment.
> 
> ...


 
I didn't mentioned it because I don't suck dick, you faggot.

Just trying to get an understanding of this  absurd thread.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

This simple question isn't as shallow as it seems. Its actually cryptic but I'm not going to spell it out.

Nothing gay, its simply a hypothetical business transaction that could potentially make Bill Gates appear like he's scrammling for rent on a weekly basis if you are a truely expensive one time hooker. 

Name your price to suck that big fat vein ridden erect cock you carrot chasing, goal orientated, wealth seeking, penny pinching, Jewish coupon collecting slaves to the workplace who's superannuation contributions are not yours and never will be, future pension reliant poverty stricken retirees who'll be reusing tea bags until next pension day and the "_I refuse to put a price on my dignity and self-respect_" argument won't cut it on this hypothetical situation. Personally, my self respect and dignity suffer a blow just by having some asshole manager telling me what to do everyday, what I can't do on my days off, how not to grow my beard and setting traps for his own personal enjoyment in the hope I shoot myself in the foot by not consistantly keeping two steps ahead of him at all times. Also, having to work when I should be sleeping and sleeping when I should be awake is enough to drive anybody insane.


However, a twenty minute blowjob in exchange for a lifetime (and possibly your children's and grand children's lifetime) of whatever the fuck you can possibly imagine beyond your wildest dreams if necessary is available to you however the rule is that you have to give your cheapest price that you would accept in reality.

Once that cash is under your nose Im sure you fags would change your tune pretty fckn quickly if you were guaranteed that nobody would find out.


People suck dicks everyday and dont even get as much as a thankyou. Today you could suck a dick and instantly make the world your oyster, forever however Im pretty sure that the customer/receiver could bargain you down to a more realistic figure that represents your true character and you'd find that you're maybe not as flamboyant and picky as you first thought.


Who's got the balls to throw out some figures and not just kid themselves that they wouldn't even consider this as a viable option had they ever been given the opportunity, especially after they'd work roughly ten years and realised that we only get paid the bare fckn minimum that is just enough to make us need to come back again next week. You dont get rich working for somebody else unless youre in the right game at the right time.  



Who wouldnt do it nomatter what and what is the reason for blatantly refusing?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 22, 2011)

lowest possible 250,000$... But i'm not positive i could do it, it is quite the repulsive thought... pretty much dry heave inducing...


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

you mean like how much I would pay to suck dick? top dollar


----------



## Rednack (Oct 22, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> lowest possible 250,000$...



You reckon i could just get a dollars worth then?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 22, 2011)

Not a penny less than $300.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not a penny less than $300.


You better have big ears or no deal...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2011)

. . most here would take one in the mouth for a half-filled vial of under-dosed test


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 22, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You reckon i could just get a dollars worth then?



you just did, pay up sally...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> lowest possible 250,000$... But i'm not positive i could do it, it is quite the repulsive thought... pretty much dry heave inducing...



Quarter of a mill?  Nevermind about the gag factor. That earns you xxtra points. 

Thats a lot of coin and a lot of room for movement. I bet you could do much better than that. 

What would you do with the money?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 22, 2011)

Are we talking tranny dick here?...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 22, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Quarter of a mill?  Nevermind about the gag factor. That earns you xxtra points.
> 
> Thats a lot of coin and a lot of room for movement. I bet you could do much better than that.
> 
> What would you do with the money?



i guess i would buy a gay prostitute and fuck him in the ass to show that i'm as straight as an arrow...

Then maybe hit the outback for a steak...


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 22, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Are we talking tranny dick here?...





LOL.. Some of those Tranny's are hot as hell, lol


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 22, 2011)

everydody has a price in my book,,,... LOL. If a dude walk up to me with a million in cash in a breif case I would do it, lol.... For 5 million I would even sighn a disclaimer for the video to be on pay per view on both dish network and direct tv. lol

Fuck it


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not a penny less than $300.




LMAO... will you take a check?


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 22, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Are we talking tranny dick here?...





Since we are all freinds here, I have jacked my little dingle dangal many times looking at tranny's on the net. LOL


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Are we talking tranny dick here?...



No trannys. Plus youd be the one paying them. 



Captn'stabbin said:


> i guess i would buy a gay prostitute and fuck him in the ass to show that i'm as straight as an arrow...
> 
> Then maybe hit the outback for a steak...



So you suck a guys dick and to prove you're not gay you'd then fuck a man from behind and then order a steak? I see a pattern emerging here and its telling me that your price is way to fckn high.



Pork Chop said:


> LOL.. Some of those Tranny's are hot as hell, lol



Indeed they are. Some are extremely hot and often more femanine than most females in general. Ive seen some shockers though who were downright scary.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not a penny less than $300.




You've either got a lot of money, heavy or you have some seriously insatiable knob lust. Either way I like your brutal honestly 

Expect some PMs within the next few days.


----------



## yerg (Oct 22, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Since we are all freinds here, I have jacked my little dingle dangal many times looking at tranny's on the net. LOL


OMG... I dont know what to say to that Chops!!! are u naked???


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would suck a dick for $1000.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> I would suck a dick for $1000.



Seriously? Are you short on cash or you just like the idea of sucking a dick?

What would you do with the $1000? 

I have no idea what my price would be but its much cheaper than it once was as Ive been studying for 5 months full time and no pay.

Id have a price but I'd still need to be able to hold my head up high after the deed is done.

Id rather be a bum on the street than to suck cock that cheap lol.


----------



## bmw (Oct 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Would it depend on who's dick?
> 
> Would it depend on the size?
> 
> ...



Are we including trannies in this?  

Especially that last part!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 23, 2011)

bmw said:


> Are we including trannies in this?
> 
> Especially that last part!


 
I already asked...

He said no...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 23, 2011)

Noh can suck my cock, as payment i will fill his mouth with my seed and if he is lucky i wont ask for it back…….


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 23, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> . . most here would take one in the mouth for a half-filled vial of under-dosed test



You have many vials dont you, i have a Bold 100mg/ml vial with about 4 ml left, you want it? Suckie suckie


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2011)

*2 possible options*
$50.00 minimum w/out swallowing, or $10 maximum with swallowing, both options subject to the following stipulations:

1. Proof of a negative HIV test within 30 days.
2. Minimum 8" length + acceptable girth, judged at my own discretion 
3. Must be cute and under 50 years of age
4. Any additional services (golden shower, Hemorrhoid massage, etc.) are subject to additional surcharges.  

We currently offer convenient locations in Shell, BP, and Chevron washrooms throughout the 48 contiguous states.  Lava soap provided.  

If you require a home visit, handicap accommodations, are simply on a tight budget, you may contact Saney for personal accommodations.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 23, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I didn't mentioned it because I don't suck dick, you faggot.
> 
> Just trying to get an understanding of this  absurd thread.



What's there to understand, stupid?  The name of it pretty much sums it up.  If you can't wrap your brain around being paid to suck a dick then you must be a dude that sucks a dick for free.  You dumb faggot.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2011)

Price aside.  If I were a bettin' man, I'd dare say that some blokes up in here just might, nibble on one (if kept in total confidence) for a year's supply of tren/test/dbol.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 23, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> LOL.. Some of those Tranny's are hot as hell, lol





Pork Chop said:


> everydody has a price in my book,,,... LOL. If a dude walk up to me with a million in cash in a breif case I would do it, lol.... For 5 million I would even sighn a disclaimer for the video to be on pay per view on both dish network and direct tv. lol
> 
> Fuck it





Pork Chop said:


> LMAO... will you take a check?





Pork Chop said:


> Since we are all freinds here, I have jacked my little dingle dangal many times looking at tranny's on the net. LOL



Were you really so excited about this thread that you couldn't resist posting 4 times in a row?  Something tells me you would suck a dick for free.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 23, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Were you really so excited about this thread that you couldn't resist posting 4 times in a row?  Something tells me you would suck a dick for free.




Look, every deal isn't gonna be a big money maker.  So, if you wanna make it  in the dick suckin' industry, you're just gonna have to take the routine $50 - $100 jobs to fill the gaps, in between the big $500K pops.  The same principle holds true whether you're an insurance agent, a loan broker, RE Agent, Lawyer, and yes, even a professional knob polisher.

GICH!


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Seriously? Are you short on cash or you just like the idea of sucking a dick?
> 
> What would you do with the $1000?
> 
> ...



Money is hard to come by, and in this economy, why not?  There aren't many things you can do in ~15 minutes that will get you $1000 with literally no investment.  Pride?  Fuck pride.  I paid my rent this month, bitches.  Not everyone can say that.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Oct 23, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> So you suck a guys dick and to prove you're not gay you'd then fuck a man from behind and then order a steak? I see a pattern emerging here and its telling me that your price is way to fckn high.
> 
> .



Is this not a reasonable way to go about things?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Price aside.  If I were a bettin' man, I'd dare say that some blokes up in here just might, nibble on one (if kept in total confidence) for a year's supply of tren/test/dbol.


This will also be acceptable....


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 23, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Were you really so excited about this thread that you couldn't resist posting 4 times in a row?  Something tells me you would suck a dick for free.




I get excited sometimes, LOL


----------



## Rednack (Oct 23, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I get excited sometimes, LOL


I don't know if you'd actually suck a dick but i'm pretty sure you'll hold one in your jaw until the swelling goes down..


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> This will also be acceptable....



this is hilarious considering you get all the free gear you want already!


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 23, 2011)

many of you are already sucking dick.....black dick......POTUS


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 23, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> Is this not a reasonable way to go about things?



I suppose so. I just dont think I could stomach  steak afterwards.


----------



## Madmann (Oct 24, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> everydody has a price in my book


 
I am not everybody fucking idiot. I do not crave dicks like you and others here.



Zaphod said:


> What's there to understand, stupid? The name of it pretty much sums it up. If you can't wrap your brain around being paid to suck a dick then you must be a dude that sucks a dick for free. You dumb faggot.


 
You call me stupid, yet you obviously can't comprehend what I typed.

Why I even bother wasting time paying you any attention is mind-bloggingly.

Well no more.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 24, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I am not everybody fucking idiot. I do not crave dicks like you and others here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind-bogglingly what?  You dumb jack-ass.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 24, 2011)

I would suck lady gaga's dick  if it got me an interview with Ryan Seacrest to talk about the details.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 24, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I would suck lady gaga's dick if it got me an interview with Ryan Seacrest to talk about the details.


 



You would blow that just for an interview with Seacrest?...

At least blow her to bang Ryan Seacrest in the ass... That might make it somewhat worth it...


----------

